# Bond / ISM Garter Bar - Looking for a tester



## tracy.f (Jul 1, 2012)

My multi-talented hubby is interested in making garter bars for the Bond/ISM 8mm to sell, since they're a sought after item.

I am looking for someone who actually has used a genuine Bond garter bar who might be willing to test the one he will make. I can't test it for him because my machine is presently in storage. 

If you have actually used one so that you can compare this one to "the real thing" and you're interested in testing / providing feedback, please contact me.


----------



## AnneDee (Nov 23, 2011)

Where are you based? I've used garter bars before and have a Bond but not practical if you're in US or Canada. I'm in Somerset, UK


tracy.f said:


> My multi-talented hubby is interested in making garter bars for the Bond/ISM 8mm to sell, since they're a sought after item.
> 
> I am looking for someone who actually has used a genuine Bond garter bar who might be willing to test the one he will make. I can't test it for him because my machine is presently in storage.
> 
> If you have actually used one so that you can compare this one to "the real thing" and you're interested in testing / providing feedback, please contact me.


----------



## tracy.f (Jul 1, 2012)

Unfortunately, I am in the US. 

Thank you for checking.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Kris Krafter is making and selling these garter bars in the US. Here is the website:
http://www.kriskrafter.com/garterbars.html

But maybe you have a different idea? Let us know. 
Thank you.


----------



## tracy.f (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks! I had not seen that site.

Those are really nice looking items. Pricey, though. Of course, anything in metal would probably be more durable (and of course more expensive) than plastic. 

The one that hubby is working on would be plastic, like the originals. The original one i have (one part is broken, unfortunately) was three parts. He might make it in two parts, not sure.

In any event, I'm pretty sure that it would be a lot less than $109, although it's still in the development stage. 

thanks!
Tracy


----------



## fashion (Nov 1, 2011)

How wonderful, your husband saw a need and is willing to fill it. I just love a smart man. I wish I could test for you, I do have a Bond knitting machine but not the garter part.

The very best of success to your husband with his new project. I'm sure he will have a lot of customers.

Fashion


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't presently use a Bond, but have a garter bar that I believe was made for an early Silver Reed 8mm machine. It is plastic and in three sections. My only complaint with it is that with any plastic tool, unless it is finished very well, there always seem to be sharp pieces on it, and each of the teeth on this one comes to a point, rather than being rounded as the typical metal bars.

I would really suggest three pieces, rather than two. When working on smaller pieces, like children's or baby's sleeves, neckbands, etc., it is a real pain to be flipping the longer piece over. There just never seems to be a comfortable amount of space for it.

I bought a few of the shorter 6.5mm combs from Kris Krafter, and the open design doesn't work for me as well, the yarn seems to snag a lot and I spend a lot more time fiddling with it. Maybe I just need more practice, but I found I went back to my long, two-piece comb even for a small amount of stitches on doll cloths, just because of the frustration level.


----------



## tracy.f (Jul 1, 2012)

That's interesting, I hadn't really thought about the space to turn the thing being an issue, but that's an excellent point. 

The sticking point right now with the multiple pieces is determining a good way to hook them together. 

The (first) sample he is making for me now will be the width of one section of a Bond -15 needles. However, it could actually be done in any width. I just want to be sure that if it is wider, the weight of the knitting doesn't cause it to buckle. The originals were metal reinforced across the bottom, I suppose we could do that but right now looking at keeping it as simple as possible. 

I know a lot of people would like to have one, but at $100+ it's not at the top of the list.


----------



## sweetdollymom (Sep 16, 2011)

I am in North Carolina and would be willing to try.


----------



## lecafecrochet (Jun 20, 2012)

I obviously cannot be a tester but am thoroughly interested in what this is. Curious is more like it. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## tracy.f (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for the interest! I'll post info when i have some more. 

If you're trying to visualize it - it will look almost exactly like the original one. Primary differences will be (hopefully) not needing metal reinforcement bar at the bottom and probably a different way to attach the sections. Other than that, pretty much the same deal. Probably will be gray.


----------



## Lrn2 loom (Dec 11, 2011)

Keep me in mind> I haven't used a garter bar. But, I want one or several. 50 needles that can be attached together and smaller. I was going to make a homemade garter bar but never got around to it. DH retired this month maybe I can keep him busy :thumbup:


----------



## ritter (Mar 19, 2011)

hi, Love the idea of you making these garter bars. I got one from Kristrfter and love it but had to wait for two monthes for them to get them in stock. Has your DH thought about making a cost on comb 8mm? That is in demand also


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

I worked for the Bond company in 1987-88. If you look in some of the old Bond pattern books you will see some of my patterns. I am very proficient in using the garter bar on the Bond. I am one of the few people that ever got the ribber made for the Bond to work. I would be willing to test your product if you have not found anyone else.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd love to have a garter bar for my Bond. The one I found online was too pricy for me to buy and I tried to make one but it just was more problem than I wanted to deal with. Keep us up to date on the new project please.


----------



## tracy.f (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for the interest! Yes, I will definitely keep you posted. I had a couple of related inquiries - one for a cast on comb, not sure about that one but I saw a great video on you tube where they'd made one using cup hooks. I don't think we could improve on that - it looked great. 

Another inquiry was for skinnier 'teeth' so that it would work with the size 1 or 2 keyplates when using baby yarn and the loops are tiny. Not sure about that, making the teeth skinnier might make them too weak but we'll have a look at it after we get the regular one figured out. 

thanks!


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

I made this garter bar for my bond classic with 2 wooden rulers and some bobby pins
http://www.heidisknittingroom.com/GroovyPlusBobbyPinGarterBar.htm

you can make a short one with 2x foot length rulers and a long one with 2x yard sticks


----------



## tracy.f (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow, that looks nice! It looks like it would take a fair amount of time to do but sure looks like it would do the job. 

I was wondering if in use, if the pins came loose when turning the fabric? I mean, the glue is strong enough to support the weight with no problem?


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

wow this is exciting I do not have one because I can't afford them. I will be anxious to see what he comes up with keep us informed.


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

I made one of these for my bond classic, it does take up quite a bit of time to do, but its well worth it in the end,I used a hot glue gun.
when the glue cools back it hardens firm so holds the bobby pins in securely


----------



## fashion (Nov 1, 2011)

Glad you got yours done. I have not had a chance to start to make mine, so many things on my plate, but I will be working on it soon. Could maybe you take a picture of it so we can see your hard work?

Enjoy your Carter Bar.

Fashion


----------



## pksgirl (Apr 6, 2012)

I would be glad to test for you. I am in US. if that helps
I use a Bond and I use Kris Basta garter bars. I used to use the bond but dont have them anymore.


----------



## tracy.f (Jul 1, 2012)

Update:
Hubby has completed the design and sent it off to have the first prototype made. We'll see it in a couple of weeks. It's small, just 15 needles wide, which is one section of a Bond machine. 

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## fashion (Nov 1, 2011)

I will keep my fingers cross with you.

fashion


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

that's great news can you post us a picture of the finished result? here is the finished result of the one I made I used 2 metal foot rulers and glued it with a hot glue gun


----------



## tracy.f (Jul 1, 2012)

Here are two photos of the prototype. 
It's 15 needles wide (1 Bond Section)

We're investigating the size that this can be. I don't think that it can be quite as wide as the originals (40 or so needles). This one is 15 needles (one bond section). We will need to come up with a way for a user to connect multiple sections. 

The original Bond ones were a strong but brittle plastic. Or maybe they were brittle due to age. I have one and a couple of prongs on it broke due it being brittle. This prototype is pretty strong but has a little bit of flexibility. 

stay tuned for more info...
Tracy


----------



## fashion (Nov 1, 2011)

You guys are making progress. The phototype looks good to me.

Keep up the great work. This is very exciting

fashion


----------



## ceciliaL (Aug 10, 2012)

I am very interested in a garter bar for my new USM, but $100+ is a bit too dear for me. But I am in Australia, so can only watch with interest. More power to your husband for giving it a go!


----------



## tracy.f (Jul 1, 2012)

He has a finished product and I think it came out very well. He's sold quite a few of them already. 

It's in sections of 15 needles each, buy whatever number works for your project. 

Since I'm not a "regular" here I don't want to cause a problem by posting a link. However, if you did a google search for "vertices garter bar" it should be the top item to come up. It's sold through a site called Shapeways, they actually make them using his design.


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

tracy.f said:


> He has a finished product and I think it came out very well. He's sold quite a few of them already.
> 
> It's in sections of 15 needles each, buy whatever number works for your project.
> 
> Since I'm not a "regular" here I don't want to cause a problem by posting a link. However, if you did a google search for "vertices garter bar" it should be the top item to come up. It's sold through a site called Shapeways, they actually make them using his design.


I googled both items and didn't find either.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

ksojerio said:


> I googled both items and didn't find either.


Came straight up for me. Remove quotation marks around vertices garter bar.


----------



## tracy.f (Jul 1, 2012)

here's a link, not sure if it is okay to post it, so it might be removed.

http://www.shapeways.com/model/695072/15-tine-knitting-garter-bar-8mm-v2.html


----------

